# Losi Clutch on Associated RC8T?



## bennyboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Will this work? Will clutch bell pinion hit fuel tank? 
Has anyone ran Associated Truggy with one on the engine?

Thanks


----------



## Loopedout (Mar 3, 2008)

I had to have custom motor mounts made, I think it moved the engine back like 3mm maybe 5 but stock wouldnt work


----------



## bennyboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Loopedout for confiming.

Tim


----------



## rc4life44 (Sep 21, 2010)

i wouldnt go with the losi products unless if its nitro
i've had many losi buggies and they all fell apart on me 
i've had 4 team associated products and still have all of them, there just higher quailty


----------

